# Permanent Test Lamp



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi bud

Nice idea health and safety wise but as we both know lamps are not very dependable and can go open circuit at any time.

How many people would wonder if the power was actually off when the lamp was off ?
( Who's checking the checker ? )

Another problem would be the lamp,not very many around that are rated upto 400 volts and have long life spans maybe best to look towards an LED sort of thing.

Better still would be a no contact voltage indicator the person could check before removal of the element.


Chris


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds like you are looking for anywhere from one to five voltage indicator lamps per test station? I would prefer an analog volt meter, but times five gets a little spendy.

First thing that comes to mind is a Fluke VP-600 ($10.10 US each). This is a non-contact voltage sensor. Already engineered, and _probably_ works OK. Break the case open and remote mount the LED indicator. Viola, you are done, and on the cheep. 50 bux per test station, plus a little labor.

I know that being Scotish has nothing to do with getting by on the cheep. Most manufacturing environments have _no_ money for safety, but lots of money for getting more product _out that door_. Some manufacturers lashups are really gnarly.

Best Wishes


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

I forgot the wall wart power supply, x five . . .

Best Wishes


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Scratch the x five - one wall wart for all five . . .

Best Wishes


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

SparkyKris said:


> Hi,
> 
> A brief introduction: I work in a factory that manufactures heating elements. We have testing stations that the operators would put the elements on to test. These testing stations are basically a control panel (method of controlling various voltage outputs from 0Vac to 400Vac, using either variable transformers or via thyristor control) a transformer and a test bed (caged test area where the element sits on top of conductors made of a mixture of carbon blocks and aluminium braided wire)
> 
> ...


Here is something that you might think of using. Install an A-B indicator light in the test circuit somewhere to indicate that the heater has power to it while it is under test. With the indicator light “On” the operator knows that there is power to the heater when under test and “OFF” when not under test. If under test the indicator light does not light, then there is a problem somewhere and it can be tested to find out as to why. If the indicator lamps are wired in the circuit in a certain way there will be a constant checking of electrical power to the heater(s).

Allen –Bradley part Number 800T-PB46AX indicator light which has a 480 VAC step down transformer to a 6.3 VAC incandescent lamp. All this is a prepackage unit…so you can order one and use right out of the box.

View attachment 303


http://raise.rockwellautomation.com...ents.asp?CID=DFC7E9DAD9D24991898892F811B41139



Carry On!

It would be interesting to see a picture of this machine
View attachment 304


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

The trouble with a 480:6 volt transformer/pilot light is that the lamp brilliance at lower applied (but still unsafe) voltage may not even be noticible in daylight. The transformer/lamps are designed to illuminate a 6 volt lamp only with 480 volts applied. Another problem is the cost. My old SqD catalog lists a ZB2 BV95 22mm xfmr pilot lamp at $45 US.

Back to the non contact voltage monitor suggestion . . . I'll bet you could even parallel the indicating portion of each voltage detector (1-5) installing only one led labeled "Caution - Voltage Present".

My scheme can probably be shot through of holes, by real safety and reliability gurus.

FWIW
Best Wishes


----------

